# Hurricane Sandy: How did you do?



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Here in VA, (Hurricane, Tropical Storm, Extratropical Cyclone ... take your choice) Sandy has passed. How did you do? What is your situation now? What do you need now to recover?


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

This is the kind of storm that gives one a new appreciation of the difference between the less dangerious and more dangerous hemispheres. From perusing the news, there was much more damage from storm surge in NJ, NY, and points north of the track than south. But precipitation was much greater to the south, and the damage from flooding is still to come.

Sandy passed N.VA about 100 miles to the north, and was speedier than we thought it would be. Our winds were not as bad due to the greater speed of advance. According to the Fairfax County web site's blog for Emergency Information, around ~90 roads are closed in the County (fallen trees and early flooding), ~100 traffic signals are out, and ~60,000 have no power. Fifty three homes have been damaged by fallen trees and there are 42 power lines down (all as of 8:30 AM Tuesday). Given the magnitude of the storm, we got off easy here.

Our sailing brothers farther north are still dealing with this bad girl. We pray that all will be well with them.

Here around the house, no visible damage. We didn't ever lose electric service. I love underground power lines! The number of power interruptions in the 21 years I have lived in this house can be counted on one hand, and most of those were just a couple of minutes. I'll see about the boat and the motorhome just as soon as I can get out and about.

UPDATE: Flooding has been minimal so far in the D.C. metro area. The marina reports that water was up near the top of the docks at my marina but did not inundate them, and it lost no trees. My boat was 20 feet above sea level on the hard and is undamaged. I visited my old motorhome yesterday and it was undamaged too.

Overall I consider this area (and myself) blessed. We really dodged a bullet. I pray for my sailing brethern farther north. Television specials show awful scenes in NY and NJ, towns that stick up out of the water, debris that is on fire, and sand is everywhere. The correspondent walked across a swimming pool, but it was no miracle. It had filled with sand.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

One more high tide to deal with tonight. 2-4 ft above mlw. A few people lost head sails in White Rocks as they're furler s let go. Water over our docks at high tide this AM. Haleakula
Came through with flying colors.

Dave


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just got the word from White Rocks marina:

As of this morning all of the piers were under water. The tide is gradually going down. The electric and water has been turned off at all the piers. The water will remain off until the Spring. The electric will be turned back on when it is safe (after the tide goes back down and the piers dry out). Luckily none of the boats sank and none of the trees fell down.​
Boy, am I glad I struck the sails and went on the hard!


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I plan to go check on our boat in Deale, MD tomorrow, roads permitting. I figure we aren't done until after high tide tonight. 

BTW, I'm in NoVA and didn't lose power either. I definitely think the underground lines are an advantage in most conditions.


----------



## saillife (Jun 25, 2006)

Rode out the storm in Oxford, Md with no problems. Tide never rose above the docks, came close each time, probably will this evening. 

I always wonder about people who don't remove head sails before a storm.....


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

I stayed in the water and am having a bit of a hard time getting on and off the boat with the storm surge. But Tiki is stocked with food and drink for longer then any storm can last. Last night the rescue services launched a couple of their boats here to pull in a motor cruiser that had run out of gas and was having a bit of trouble staying put with the little anchor that it had on board. They managed to tow it in and put it here in the lift well. Did the rounds of the docks just now and one mainsail got out from under its sail vover and one bimini got turned into lace. Thats the sum total of the damage here in the Bohemia Marina. 
Hoping for the best for the folks still out there


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Nearly 6 ft surge flooded the first row of parking spots. Maybe 2 or 3 more feet and the docks would have departed, although, we were on the hard anyway. More worried about wind blown debris in 50 kt wind. However, all is fine. No vessel damage. Prayers answered again.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Bumped around in my slip all night. No damage for me. A couple furling jibs let go last night, but were wrestled into place. We had chili in the clubhouse, which was surely welcome.

Anyone heard from Sailnet's adopted son?


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

I rode it out in my slip at Cobb Island like I did for Irene. Just a stroll through the park. Most of the wind was bow on & she rode real nice. One self furling sail blown up in the other marina.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Really glad you guys came through okay. This was one scary storm.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

My major concern was the storm surge. 

I stripped my jib, but secured the main inside the sailcover with a length of line. My slip neighbor and I secure our boats to each other to ride out the storms in the middle of the slips. This keeps us from chafing the slip, and we don't have to worry about the fenders popping out. I visited my boat last night and she was happily riding over the waves. 

Last night's tide in RI was 6' above normal, but the pilings had another 6' to go before we would be in trouble. It was weird walking UP the catwalk to get from the parking lot to the dock.


----------



## JimPendoley (Jan 17, 2005)

I rode it out at anchor in the Merrimac River, Mass about four miles upriver from the river mouth. Had one huge anchor set in ten feet of water with 150' of rode in sand, plenty of chafing gear. Got a little nerve wracking on the outgoing tide as the wind was in opposition, caused me to sail around a bit and worried that I'd pull out the huge danforth I had set. Boat was a secure haven down below, fireplace burning (insulated to the waterline), books and internet. Never saw more than 65knots, but never want to experieince more either. Interesting what a difference insulation makes-muffles the sound a lot.

Aboard now, still at anchor and enjoying the calm.


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

I am told my boat is still riding at anchor where I left her. I am going to go down tomorrow and bring her back in, figured I would ride out the just passed, and tomorrow mornings high tides on the hook. Told only some torn biminis and covers where I am in Kent Narrows. The pic of the marina this morning had the water at a full moon high tide level into the lot, didn't want to see the high tide. I did see some pics of boats knocked off stands in Worton Creek, one with an unfurled headsail. I just don't understand why people leave them on, I mean I like a gamble but with those odds why risk it?


----------



## kjones (Aug 4, 2011)

All good for me on the magothy. Some leaves and twigs in deck an minor flooding over the docks but all good beyond that. We really did dodge a bullet.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

JimPendoley said:


> I rode it out at anchor in the Merrimac River, Mass about four miles upriver from the river mouth. Had one huge anchor set in ten feet of water with 150' of rode in sand, plenty of chafing gear. Got a little nerve wracking on the outgoing tide as the wind was in opposition, caused me to sail around a bit and worried that I'd pull out the huge danforth I had set. Boat was a secure haven down below, fireplace burning (insulated to the waterline), books and internet. Never saw more than 65knots, but never want to experieince more either. Interesting what a difference insulation makes-muffles the sound a lot.
> 
> Aboard now, still at anchor and enjoying the calm.


The idea of staying "cozy" during a crazy 65 knot blow is amazing. I've been on my boat in the slip in 52 knots. I couldn't relax...even in the slip! I would have been a mess at anchor.

Glad it all went well for you JP.


----------



## UncleJim (Jul 27, 2009)

came through fine, tide was a bit higher than normal. cockpit filled with leaves but doesn't seemed to have clogged the drains up. Did find a small puddle about two inches in diameter around the quarter berth

casa rio at the back of Cradle Creek








new camo paint job


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Kj, bubbles glad the hear from you and others here on the Chessie. My experiences were similar on board. Ran the engine a little today to get hot water for a shower. Little black cat heater kept the cabin cozy, nice bottle of Pinot from California worked well. I have a flat screen HD which I run through the inverter only draws 1.5 amps. Watched some of the talking heads of newscasters going stark crazy like they were ADD on crack. The TV reports let me see how the rest were faring though. Finally settled down to a good DVD movie. What a trip watching that heeled 12 degrees in the slip with the lines creaking the boat riding back and forth side to side and the wind howling. Feeling the boat shuddering with the bow held into the wind by the dock lines was a new feel.

Today much calmer. Water up over the docks so I stayed put. My wife went to work ( she's a baby nurse) planning to stay there for a few days as hospital is a code yellow. She said the lights came back on again at 2AM. Haleakula held up well.

My hearts out to the people in NYC. Unbelievable stories from the crane, to the water going into the holes in the ground, to the whole neighborhood burning to the ground. Makes you thankful for what you have. Hopefully all my friends with boats north of there pulled through unscathed.

This was a great experience to be on the boat in elements like this. In my early 20s I had the fortunate experience to cross the Atlantic twice on large Baltics. One was uneventfull. One was in a storm similar with 40 ft waves and 65 plus winds. This before GPS and weather fax. I was very frightened and though I was a goner. It was a very sobering experience which has affected me through my life concerning safety on my boat for sure. I was very young then and thought I was indestructible. There is no way to understand what it's like sitting behind the computer protected. (Not meant as a dig, just saying) No amount of books describing situations can replace or duplicate the sounds , feelings, or impressions. I have always been a big proponent of experience as the ultimate teacher. To get that there are risks yes, but the rewards help you greatly. Maybe you live in an area you can only sail 6 months a year...go charter somewhere different. Get out in the elements , go sailing....just do it.

Even though I was in a slip, protected, in sight of solid land, being in the elements gives you plenty of time to think about stuff as well.
At one point I sat in my foulies in the cockpit, 65 knott gusts whistling about, spray everywhere, rain stinging my face, cold...this was a cold storm, I was amazed at ABSOLUTE
Power of Mother Nature. When I got back in my cocoon of protection of the cabin, and dried off and got some chili, I thanked god I was not out in this storm, detached from my lifelines.

In spite of sailing for 40 years I feel I m always learning and learning about myself, you are the sum total of your experiences after all. I will look at my boat differently, look at storms with new experience of touching them, and FEELING the power of the weather.

Those of you who rode this out on your boats understand maybe what I am saying. This is not meant as disrespect or any slight to others how they handled this storm ( someone on SN will inevitably twist my meaning or words) . To those who FELT the power of this long extended strong storm have gained a great experience and understand slightly more the strain and pressures on your boats. Imagine how the original explorers must have felt sibling into the unknown, not knowing where thy were going, not knowing the weather, not knowing f the earth was flat. How brave and courageous were they.

Dave


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Great fall decorations Uncle Jim. Glad you came through unscathed.

Dave


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Chef, 

I'll take the bait.....

--Those of you who rode this out on your boats understand maybe what I am saying. This is not meant as disrespect or any slight to others how they handled this storm ( someone on SN will inevitably twist my meaning or words) --

As in real seamen ride out the storm, lesser seamen seek safety of a shore house? But then, some people think it's nuts to stay on the boat to adjust the lines, or to just get the experience, in a hurricane (or bad tropical storm). 

Then there are these two statements:

---In my early 20s I had the fortunate experience to cross the Atlantic twice on large Baltics. One was uneventfull. One was in a storm similar with 40 ft waves and 65 plus winds. This before GPS and weather fax. I was very frightened and though I was a goner. It was a very sobering experience which has affected me through my life concerning safety on my boat for sure. I was very young then and thought I was indestructible.

----In spite of sailing for 40 years I feel I m always learning and learning about myself, you are the sum total of your experiences after all. I will look at my boat differently, look at storms with new experience of touching them, and FEELING the power of the weather.

In the first case, it seems you had already experience the power of weather, but in second case, it sounded like a new experience?

And....

----There is no way to understand what it's like sitting behind the computer protected. (Not meant as a dig, just saying)

It sure sounds like a dig, just saying.

Glad that you came out well, I hope the same for all the other boaters, and for those people behind computers on shore as well.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

NCC230'

Grow up will you. There was no bait to take. It wasn't meant as any dig. Stop reading into it. 
I am thankfull for all my friends who survived this torment whatever way they did and that they are safe no matter how they handled it. 

Dave


----------



## UncleJim (Jul 27, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> Great fall decorations Uncle Jim. Glad you came through unscathed.
> 
> Dave


got to decorate for the Great Pumpkin:laugher


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> NCC230'
> 
> Grow up will you. There was no bait to take. It wasn't meant as any dig. Stop reading into it.
> I am thankfull for all my friends who survived this torment whatever way they did and that they are safe no matter how they handled it.
> ...


Chef...

It's cool...

In my past life (engineer), I once had a supervisor who loved to play a game. Each morning our group of 8-10 would assemble for a brief review of problems, solutions, and happenings in the plant over the previous night, and if necessary to discuss possible solutions to ongoing problems. On slow days, when everything was running smoothly, the supervisor would make some statement to get under the skin of one or more of the engineers....never anything personal, but something work related that might be argued about. If no one challenged his statement, he would take a little more absurd position. Eventually, it would get bad enough that someone would take issue with the supervisor's position. Then the debate was on, and sometimes it would get a little heated. It wasn't that the supervisor believed the positions he sometimes took, it was just a game to see who could be superior in debating skills. Sometimes in these internet threads, you seem to do likewise...It's almost as if you wanted someone to question a statement or position just to get a discussion going. Could this be true?

Irregardless, for those who came out ok in this serious storm, I'm glad for you, and for those who didn't, I wish you the best in recovery.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

NCC,

Please stop hijacking the thread. It is not about me. Feel free to PM me with your personal remarks and stories.

Things have really qweited down. Going home early in the AM to go to work in DC. Watching the news tonight I feel horrible for people in Nj and Nj who got whacked.

As a side note I sold my house of 20 years 10 years ago. This house was in Ocean City , NJ.
Sandy swept it away the other night as the "eye" came ashore there. Talking today with my friends there they said the bay and ocean met and it was 4 ft deep at the highest point f the island. These 100 year storms comming every 2 years is something.
No matter what the disputed cause is....the fact s that the weather appears to be more extreme.

Everyone everywhere please stay safe.

Dave


----------



## Marcel D (Apr 15, 2012)

Dave the worst we were ever out in was Gale force 9. Me and my friends had chartered a 1993 C&C 34 plus, we were in for quite a ride. We picked her up in Vancouver and sailed her across to the gulf islands, the first few days were great. On the morning that we were to take here back, I noticed all of the other boats were leaving early at 5:00 in the morning a little unusual. Then I thought I would put the weather on the forcast was for gale force 7 winds. I woke the captain and let him know what was going on, he said it would be a good sail across the straight and went back to bed for another hour or so. To say the least we were out in 9 to 15 foot waves for the rest or the day, when the wind hit 46 konts we knew we were in for a long day gale force 9. By the end of the day we limped in with a shreaded jib and a new appreciation for land. Every boat we saw that day had sail damage of some sort. I learned a lot that day, trust my own heart and never sail with a freind with less knowledge. In the end it took $300.00 some dollars each to fix the jib. But I have great video of the storm.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Did anyone get the lowest barometric pressure as the eye passed over? Just curious.

Jack


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

*baro pressure*

My boat one said 28.63, but I think offical one at BWI was lower

Dave


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

In our little marina 2 boats were left in their slips. They're fine. Most of the boats on their stands floated off of them. I saw maybe 3-5 still on stands. Found a friends Coranado on the bike path half a mile up river. She was standing up right on her keel with the mast in a tree holding her straight. Many are missing. I'm sure the missing will wash up some on the banks of the Hudson at some point. Most of the remaining were blown into a corner of the yard.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Jppp,

How about yours? How did you fare? That sucks for the others. Stay safe

Dave


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

"Downeast" escaped with a strong easterly gale. My view out of Seal Harbor, into Eastern Way, on Monday, was of two Coast Guard 42 footers training in breaking seas that obscured them occasionally. I moved TD to Northeast Harbor Sunday afternoon and am tied to a moored float there now. Haul out on Friday. A month early this year. They took all the dinghy docks out for the storm.

It is painful to see the conditions suffered by those in the direct path of the storm. Wishing you all the best from Mount Desert Island.

Down


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Palmetto Moon and all our dockmates came through undamaged. I was told one boat in the entire marina got some damage and that was from rubbing a piling and while I'm sure the owner is upset it wasn't something that would threaten the vessel.

What I did find unusual was that in the forest of masts of our marina, the huge marina across the creek and several other smaller ones, I didn't see a single headsail that had come loose. 

We were really fortunate that this storm went north of us and the winds kept the surge down. I really feel for the residents of the coasts further north that suffered the full brunt of Sandy.

I really hope to haul out next time we get one this close.


----------



## Me and Boo (Oct 29, 2011)

Yorktown VA, our pier is in a very nicely protected cove on the Sarah Creek. Most of the owners had secured their boats Friday night, then again Saturday and we spent part of Sunday checking for problems. 
I arrived Friday night and waved goodbye to everyone as it was too dark to work. Slept well with a light rocking. Saturday was spent doubling the lines and brailing the jib and mainsl, Sisu has an external furling main. Stored the dinghy in the dinghy racks, took lots of pictures of everyone's boats and the owners who came back to recheck their lines. 

Sandy started wind during the afternoon and rain about 6:30pm. Slept very well for about 2 hours at a time, we were gently rocking with an occasional blast rolling her to port about 10 degrees. Boo kept going down in the bilge to play then jumping up on the V-berth to let me know there was water in the bilge, not very sleep inducing.

Sunday morning the rain and wind were heavy; wind about 30 kts with gusts to 40+kts, in our little cove. Out on the York River it was nasty. Took high tide pics at 9am. A couple of boat owners came down to check their lines. Some surprise awaited them, the fixed docks were under about 8+inches of water. 

Sunday night I helped set up a Red Cross shelter in Maryland for any evacuees from the area, including the Annapolis area. 

Monday was fine around home, then Sandy said hello. As the rain and wind increased I knew Sisu was safe. Sandy came in much higher in NJ, saving most of DC and south from the worse.
Monday night I helped staff the shelter overnight. Most of the storm was similar to Irene, but cold - real cold. 
Tuesday, friends reported Sisu fine and no problems. Their boat took on a little water, so I expect Sisu swallowed a lot more and spit it out. 

Boo and I head down Friday night to release her from the web of lines she is riding in.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Jackdale

Barometric pressure at BWI Airport 12 miles away was 28.49 or 964 at the height of the storm. Lowest reading ever in the history of readings in Baltimore area.

Dave


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: baro pressure*



chef2sail said:


> My boat one said 28.63, but I think offical one at BWI was lower
> 
> Dave


Thanks the only one I have found online was Delaware City at 956 mb. But it was south of the eye, I think.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Sandy versus Katrina, and Irene: Monster Hurricanes by the Numbers: Scientific American


----------



## GrumpyPawPaw (Dec 17, 2010)

NJ didn't fair so well. Morgan Marina in Raritan Bay was destroyed. 99% of boats floated off stands and now just one big pile.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

bubb2 said:


> Sandy versus Katrina, and Irene: Monster Hurricanes by the Numbers: Scientific American


The  of that report was the diameter of Sandy compared to the other two.

_Diameter (extent of high winds)

Katrina: 400 miles

Irene: 520 miles
*
Sandy: 940 miles* _


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Not having checked the boat yet, but I am sure she is OK. 

Spending more than 6 hours to prep the boat, I beleive it will take us 2 days to untie everything to put her back to ready to journey south. Time is getting tight, Bahamas seems moving farther away each day.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

We had no issues whatever, snuggled up Lodge Creek, off the Yeocomico, off the Potomac. Lots of high water and when I checked yesterday at 1500, the water was level with the docks. Odd having the waterline equal to my feet. No damage at all, just a few minor new leaks below from "somewhere", perhaps the genoa track ... but it's never leaked before.



> As a side note I sold my house of 20 years 10 years ago. This house was in Ocean City , NJ.
> Sandy swept it away the other night as the "eye" came ashore there.


My parents had a house for 30 years at 23rd and West Ave in OCNJ (sold in the 1990's). I have no idea what's become of it. Incredibly, my brother-in-law kept his Cape Dory 25D in the water in Somers Point and it sustained no damage. He now thinks they're indestructible. I say that he's just lucky.

Chef - I get what you were saying in the earlier post. Sailing *is* a continuous learning process no matter what experience one possesses. Being behind a computer snug and safe from the elements *is* far different from being outside.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sabre,

It wasnt meant condescending and I know you didnt take it that way. I feel the experience I got in a somewhat controlled environement as I was in a slip ( although I was prepared to anchor if the slip got dangerous) will help me in terms of chafe gear and what to expect when I go cruising eventually. The preparation and adjusting of lines throughout, even to the gear I wear when I went on deck is something I have to evaluatue again. At least here I got a taste of it, it would be far different anchored behind an island in the Abacos when something similar with winds this blew up. 

Plus I got to help at my club with some of the other sailors keep the boats still docked safe. We have a tight knit club and all own it as well as stick together when stuff like this happens.

Was a frightening experience in a way, and I didnt have to deal with what the people north of Cape May to LI had to deal with in terms of surge.

BTW since I know you know Ocean City well, my friends said the eye passed over them. Bay met the ocean 4 ft deep in the island. The house I had lived in on Seaspray Rd for 18 years is heavily damaged from the wind as well as the tidal surge and flooding from the back bay. I feel for my friends there and have offered refuge here if they need to.
Gpnna take some generators down to them on Friday as power wont be on for weeks in OC.

Dave 

I have been out in crap like that before, but this was entirely different, feeling the wind at that sustained speed and seeing what it did was amazing.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> BTW since I know you know Ocean City well, my friends said the eye passed over them


During the storm, I was watching a webcam overlooking the boardwalk at about 12th street. When it went offline at about 1700, the last image was of the ocean breaching the dunes and heading for the boardwalk. Using WindAlert, I monitored the ocean buoy about 20 miles east of OC. Projections showed a drop in wind speed from ~60 to ~18 for 2 hours (I think that it was around 0000). That would support your friend's statement about the storm's eye.

Sad to see the town where I grew up so devastated. The street where my sister has a condo in Longport has 2' of sand in it. Good thing that her condo is on the 2nd floor... not sure of it's condition though.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Great Kills Harbor, Staten Island, NY.
My boat is swinging happily on a mooring where I left her on Sunday. There are very few boats left afloat in the bay. 
I have mixed feelings. On one side I'm extremely happy, on another side, it is very sad times around here.

My boat chewed through two mooring lines. Another two, rigged differently, through the anchor roller, and tied to the mainmast, hold the boat alright.

Boat is dry inside, battery is full, no leaks through out the storm.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

PalmettoSailor said:


> Palmetto Moon and all our dockmates came through undamaged.
> 
> I really hope to haul out next time we get one this close.


Ironically, all the boats who hauled out for the storm in the north nj area wound up getting damaged, while those who stayed in slips or at anchor/mooring largely did fine. Liberty landing floating docks came within a foot of going over the pilings, and many of the docks at across the canal at liberty harbor did in fact rise over the pulings but although the docks were destroyed, most boats seemed ok. Storm surge floated the hauled out boats off their stands, here's some pics, at liberty landing but other than major scratching most looked OK. Same thing happened at Raritan yacht club, however they are less protected, being right on the bay, so the surge combined with waves dominoes, then stacked the boats against a cliff and pounded them to bits so I hear. I have a friend who wanted to pay to get his boat into liberty landing, but wouldn't on principle because he thought they were overcharging for storm haulouts. He wound up securing his Catalina 27 to a dinghy dock mooring in a little cove at liberty state park. It rode out the storm OK, even though the surge turned the cove into open water. I saw it the next day, bobbing viciously buy OK. He had reinforced his bow cleats with backing plates I should mention. verdict from this storm seems to be that boats are meant to float, and hauling out on land can often be more dangerous than staying in the water.



















Anyway, posting from a cell phone cuz I still don't have power...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

peterchech said:


> Ironically, all the boats who hauled out for the storm in the north nj area wound up getting damaged, while those who stayed in slips or at anchor/mooring largely did fine. Liberty landing floating docks came within a foot of going over the pilings, and many of the docks at across the canal at liberty harbor did in fact rise over the pulings but although the docks were destroyed, most boats seemed ok. Storm surge floated the hauled out boats off their stands, here's some pics, at liberty landing but other than major scratching most looked OK. Same thing happened at Raritan yacht club, however they are less protected, being right on the bay, so the surge combined with waves dominoes, then stacked the boats against a cliff and pounded them to bits so I hear. I have a friend who wanted to pay to get his boat into liberty landing, but wouldn't on principle because he thought they were overcharging for storm haulouts. He wound up securing his Catalina 27 to a dinghy dock mooring in a little cove at liberty state park. It rode out the storm OK, even though the surge turned the cove into open water. I saw it the next day, bobbing viciously buy OK. He had reinforced his bow cleats with backing plates I should mention. verdict from this storm seems to be that boats are meant to float, and hauling out on land can often be more dangerous than staying in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those photos are exactly why I say, and will continue to say, over and over "give me my mooring in a hurricane or Nor'Easter any day of the week vs. a dock or dry land." .... Those pics hurt to see..

Our boat came through without a scratch but we only saw 55-60 but mostly steady 35-45. Seen more in Nor'Easters.. That said I feel for the folks in NY & NJ and it looks there like it did up here in the Blizzard of 1978 when our house was floated clean off its foundation....


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

Lowest I read on my barometer was 971 millibars. The lowest my barometer can read is 970.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad to hear you guys came through okay, chech. I was wondering about you.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I debated staying on my mooring but every major storm there are boats lost because other boats break free or drag on undersized gear. I called my insurance company and they preferred I haul out and paid for it so I chose that route.

I moved my boat from Noank CT up the Pawcatuck river into Westerly RI. The storm surge was just low enough to keep the boats on their stands. Another foot and it would be over. 

Unfortunately I had to wait till Monday morning g to get hauled. The wind was already blowing down the river pretty hard. It was a mess getting to the travel lift and I scratched my hull on the work dock. I'm not complaining though because many have it so much worse. 

At some. Point I lost a blade on my prop. I don't know if I hit something or it was the stress do full forward then reversing trying to fight the wind. Maybe I caught a submerged dock line? Anyway I'll be needing a new prop . Luckily I was already fighting my way down the work dock when I felt the vibrations of running on one blade. If it happened out on the river I may have ended up on the rocks with a hurricane approaching.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

peterchech said:


> Ironically, all the boats who hauled out for the storm in the north nj area wound up getting damaged, while those who stayed in slips or at anchor/mooring largely did fine. ... verdict from this storm seems to be that boats are meant to float, and hauling out on land can often be more dangerous than staying in the water.


Thanks for sharing, and reaffirming my hypothesis that a boat with a mast is better protected in the water, than on the hard. If you can imagine the force of 90 MPH winds on your spars and rigging, and factor in the leverage that the length of the mast provides, versus the support over a relatively small angle of heel that is supported by the stands (at what angle of heel does the boat reach the point of instability on the stands?) and you can see why I preferred that my boat remain in the water (now if I could only find a mooring).

Those pictures, and the pics coming out of NJ, make me very sad.


----------



## THEFRENCHA (Jan 26, 2003)

Not so sure Eherlihy ! In Boston we had a 36 ft racer on its mooring that lost its mast > Snapped right about 1 feet above deck !


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

That actually reinforces my point... 

How much force do you think it took to snap that mast? What would have happened if the boat had been on the hard with the mast up?

I believe that a sailboat would be most stable in the water, on a reliable mooring, with the mast pulled. Far more stable than on stands.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

kjango said:


> Lowest I read on my barometer was 971 millibars. The lowest my barometer can read is 970.


The posting showing the comparison showed a low BP of 940.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

JimPendoley said:


> I rode it out at anchor in the Merrimac River, Mass about four miles upriver from the river mouth.


A very good place to be during a blow. Did you go up past the chain bridge?


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I'm not quite back on line yet. My house has power (most people still don't), but no internet. I'm working at the local library.

My boat is mostly ok. I am on a mooring. Most boats were hauled for the storm, but a significant amount were still in the water. I prepared on Saturday, most others did the same. The storm hit Monday and the wind was much worse that originally predicted (as most of you know). I tried to get down to the boat Tuesday AM at low tide but the roads were blocked by downed trees, power lines, and other debris. I finally made it to the marina Tuesday afternoon. What a mess. Lots of damaged sails, a number of sunk boats, and at least 6 boats on the beach. My boat appeared to be fine -floating nicely on my mooring. A number of my neighbors boats were gone (including John from Wandering Star). We walked a bit to the boatyard and found one of the boats tied to the dock. Then I saw Wandering Star moored and John aboard. It seems that he dragged east quite a bit, but I'll let him tell the story (if he cares, and ever gets power and internet back). 

I got on by boat yesterday afternoon. It turns out that someone must have hit my boat. The starboard lifeline is snapped, a stanchion or two is bent, the rub rail is damaged and the transom is a little beat up too. All in all I got lucky because the rest of the boat is fine and the interior was still nice and dry.

I called my insurance co today and an adjuster will get back to me within 5 days. So, all in all I consider myself lucky. When I get home internet back I'll post some pics.

Barry


----------



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on liberty landing marina?
My boat was hauled out the week before the storm.
I have not been able to get ahold Of anyone there...
Did the yard get flooded? Did any boats get pulle Of their stands ?
It's tough to leave manhattan right now...


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

I stayed in my slip at White Rocks in Pasadena, MD, with doubled lines and as much slack as I could put in them and still keep her between the pilings. After the storm the marina put out an email saying that the docks were under water, but nobody had sunk and no trees had gone down.

I checked on my boat yesterday afternoon and everything was fine. No sign of even rubbing any paint off anywhere. I guess I did it right.

I was checking the NOAA buoy just outside the Key Bridge in Baltimore all during the storm. The largest gust was 50 kt and the average was in the mid-40s at the height of the storm. Watched the wind come around from the NE to NNE to N to NNW, etc. all the way to S. The whole event really demonstrated the difference between being on the "survivable" side of a storm vs. the other. The center of the storm passed within 60-70 miles of Baltimore, yet we got nil compared to Jersey.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

JAschrumpf,

I saw mid fourties for almost 4 hours at MYC with a few gusts well in the 60s. HIghest one was 68, Glad you boat came through well. We saw 4 furlers let go over at your marina during the storm.

Sound of th e sails flapping in the wind were like cannon shots.

Dave


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Barry L....good to here you came through with minimal damage. Northport...Mount siani...Port Jefferson are some of our favorite places to visit. Glad to hear Wandering Star is ok also. You guys definately got thw surge along with the wind which made a huge difference.

Dave


----------



## olddog60 (Oct 20, 2011)

jackdale said:


> Did anyone get the lowest barometric pressure as the eye passed over? Just curious.
> 
> Jack


940 millibars (27.76) was reported on the news.


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

chef2sail said:


> JAschrumpf,
> 
> I saw mid fourties for almost 4 hours at MYC with a few gusts well in the 60s. HIghest one was 68, Glad you boat came through well. We saw 4 furlers let go over at your marina during the storm.
> 
> ...


Wow. I guess the bridge blocked the wind a bit, considering its direction.

If I didn't know there was a storm I wouldn't have been able to tell from my boat. The cover for my compass blew into the stern and my flag got pushed all the down my backstay. That was it. I was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Marcel D said:


> In the end I have great video of the storm.


I wanna see give us a link


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Peering out my living room window at midnight on Monday, it seemed I was looking UP at my boat&#8230;(grin)

In a nutshell, I was incredibly fortunate&#8230; My boat came thru without a scratch, and I only wound up getting about 4' of water inside my house&#8230; Compared to most in my neighborhood, that's nothing&#8230; Most homes on the bayfront are completely destroyed, and many people had several feet of water inside&#8230; And, compared to what I've seen on the news, even these lagoon communities on Barnegat Bay fared reasonably well, the barrier beaches look like war zones, I can't believe what I'm seeing&#8230;

When Sandy began to accelerate as it approached the coast, being in the NE quadrant as I was, I thought we were well and truly screwed. I was expecting to see winds of 115 or so, but the front side of the storm didn't seem all that bad, and I began to hope I might have dodged a bullet&#8230;

But, then the circulation moved directly out of the south, that's when it really began to get intense&#8230; And, it was relentless, blew hard out of the south well thru Tuesday&#8230; But at around midnight Monday, at precisely the time of high tide in my part of the bay, the water rose with incredible speed. The only thing I've ever seen close to it, was being caught in a flood on the Erie Canal many years ago. It was literally akin watching a bathtub fill with water&#8230;

My lagoon is a great little hurricane hole, but once the bay waters overran the surrounding land, only the 8 houses to the south of me offered any protection. The wave action was incredible, my boat was pitching as if it had been anchored in the open bay. My floating dock eventually tore itself free of my bulkhead, but having the boat spider-webbed across my lagoon was critical, and fortunately everything stayed put&#8230;

Here's the "Before" pic, storm prep fairly complete...










And here's the "After"...










The pic was taken Tuesday morning, the water had probably receded about 18 inches from the top of the surge 8 hours before. I have an outside guest room a few feet lower than the main house, so that is pretty trashed, but I managed to stow a lot of stuff in there high enough that it stayed dry&#8230; But, no structural damage that I can see, basically what I'm facing is just a lot of messy cleanup&#8230; The pic is deceptively placid, just looks like high water - but trust me, much of my neighborhood is utterly devastated, it will never be the same&#8230;Again, small change compared to what tens of thousands of others along the shore and elsewhere have suffered&#8230;

To give some idea of how extraordinary the surge was from Sandy, bear in mind that my neighbor's place across the lagoon was originally built in 1948... Although it looks incredibly low, bay water has NEVER entered that house - not in the Ash Wednesday Storm of '62, nor the Northeaster of '92, nor the passage of the eye of Irene last year just a few miles to the west of us... Yet, Monday night, Dave probably had over 4 feet of water in his living room...

And, here's what probably did me in, and made the difference between staying just above the surge, and not...










I live off that little bay in the extreme upper right hand corner of the shot. Water has a long way to come in from the ocean to my part of the bay, either down from Manasquan Inlet to the north, or up from Barnegat Inlet to the south... but, the breach of the barrier beach at Mantoloking, that likely made the difference...

And, I've got to put in a plug for my home state, I've never been more proud to be a Jersey Boy, the reaction of my neighbors and everyone I've seen to this has been exemplary, I'm fortunate indeed to find myself in the midst of such an extraordinary community of people&#8230;


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

Jon,
Nice tie down job. Glad to see you didn't loose your boat too!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Jon,

Glad your are ok that's the most important. Incredible luck. I knw exactly where yo re as I kept my first keelboat on the Toms River in Dillon Creek. God looked over you.

I lived in Ocean City for 18 years when I worked in Atlantic City. I have spoken to many friends in the last two days and am thankful from their stories they re ok. My old house was overrun by the ocean and doesn't exist anymore. Their comments all was the incredible peed the water came in.

Glad again to see you re ok.....I also still call myself a Jersey Boy ( I was from Philly though) here in MD cause I am proud to be. jersey boy.

Stay healthy

Dave


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

Glad to hear you came thru this in one piece. Pretty impressive pictures.

Gotta go, according to the sailnet banner some girl from Ukraine wants to chat with me about the storm


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Jon,
So glad to hear that you came through this relatively unscathed.

Just coming back on line here in lower Manhattan, NYC. Power/internet restored around 0400. 
On Monday I was all over the internet watching the weather and the ominous buildup of the tides as each high tide cycle happened. I watched my barometer too and it was lower than anything I have ever seen before; somewhere near 960 +/-, before the highest surge hit when the power went out and we were knocked back to the 1930's with a battery powered radio our only news and candle light dinners.
The picture below was taken before the surge but the water came up to the white line in the foreground. I was worried about my car which was parked on the street but escaped the high water by about 2 feet. The Hudson River is at the end of the street, on the other side of the West Side Highway or 9A.

Our boat miraculously rode out the storm on her mooring 30 miles up river. I had debated having her hauled out but inertia and a Scotsman's deep pockets prevented that action from being followed. It turned out that many of the boats that did haul were knocked over by the storm surge anyway. The majority of the moored keel boats at our club had mooring failures, ending up in dire straights. All in all, we are quite fortunate.

The clean up effort is made worse by a shortage of gasoline stations as power outages keep many stations from pumping and the supply chain has been disrupted. Long lines and short tempers will be the norm for the next week I fear. The cleanup effort for this one will be a long arduous road.

We are not used to being on the "wrong" side of Tropical weather systems. Sure, some of them have come directly over the Long Island area but we have never before had the unprecedented tidal surge and widespread damage and chaos that this one brought. Low lying, built up areas suffered the worst as might be expected. The damage to the NJ/NY area is devastating.

Counting my blessings in NYC.


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

It's interesting that the breach occurred right at where the bridge from the mainland comes over. I wonder if that's a coincidence, or if the pilings from the bridge somehow created a weak point in the barrier island?

Other than the overwash, the beach looks like it took the storm pretty well. I've seen places in the Outer Banks, for example, where a storm like this might move the beach right up to the houses' front porches. It also doesn't look like the Jersey beach houses are on "stilts" like the OBX houses are. That might have helped here, but I guess it's not the custom up north because of the relative lack of severe tropical storms.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

jaschrumpf said:


> It's interesting that the breach occurred right at where the bridge from the mainland comes over. I wonder if that's a coincidence, or if the pilings from the bridge somehow created a weak point in the barrier island?
> 
> Other than the overwash, the beach looks like it took the storm pretty well. I've seen places in the Outer Banks, for example, where a storm like this might move the beach right up to the houses' front porches. It also doesn't look like the Jersey beach houses are on "stilts" like the OBX houses are. That might have helped here, but I guess it's not the custom up north because of the relative lack of severe tropical storms.


Um, several communities were buried in several feet of sand, and they are still digging out now as we speak...

Stilts would be a no brainier for certain beach communities for sure, I wonder whether new building codes might require hem for new construction, sounds like a great idea...


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Upper Hudson relatively unaffected - except for massive debris now in the water. 60 mile from NYC now seeing desperate gas hunters from Jersey and Connecticut.


----------



## bristol29 (Mar 29, 2012)

We had 10ft surge at my marina on south shore of LI. Only damaged boats were those on the hard. I removed all sails and the boom and used 30ft spring lines on the stern and tied bow as high as practical on the pilings. One of my vent covers was blown off, so now I guess I can justify getting those solar vents I wanted.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Greetings,

It's been a busy week !

I was without Phone and Communications until Friday. My house survived, still no power, but we had Natural Gas Hot water and Cooking.. no Heat though! ( oil)

Miraculously, Tempest Survived almost without a scratch. 1 little gel coat scratch near the stern. She was high and dry the next morning and I started the engine and moved her to safety. I'm on the Raritan Bay in NJ, 15 miles west of Sandy Hook. I hope to change the oil and winterize next week and haul for the winter.

My Parents well into their 80's, lived in the west side of Barnaget Bay 1 block from the water, their home was flooded and is currently uninhabitable, I've re-located them to the PAX River Naval Air Station in Md. where my Brother is stationed until we can figure out the next move for them. ( it was too cold in my house for them) I will return home to NJ tomorrow to begin to deal with the damages to their home of 30 years. 
But for now they are safe and warm!

Given all that I have seen in the last week, we consider ourselves extremely fortunate. So much devastation! My thoughts go out to all who suffered loss in this storm and who are still living without utilities and worse. I took a few pictures of my marina the next morning, and of Tempest floating in her slip.







 A new Dawn and a New Day~


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Tempest.

Good to finally hear from you. I was hoping you would post soon as I know you were pretty much in the bulls eye of the storm. Thank goodness your family is ok. A bonus is the boat being ok also.

I know you will have good stories when we raft up with you this year when we travel north next summer

Stay well and good luck

Dave


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Broken mizzen boom, broken boom gallows. A few other dents. Home undamaged.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Wandering Star...you are in Northport or Mt Siani. Sorry for your damage, but glad she came through it better than lots of others,

Dave


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just came back on power....Wyndwitch rode it out well although nearly had to swim to it Sunday to adjust the lines! Water was damn chilly. Glad to hear most of the new. Yorkers faired well and WS also sorry for your damage. Man having the heat back is nice.I have been working in Babylonvillage south of montauk hwy. Houses are being gutted to replaceshtrk and insulation Quite a few houses right on bay torn up.Peak flood was about chest height on Araca Road mid way to the bay....Certainly much worse than Gloria....Best to all who live near the sea....


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

I heard a scary comment from a meteorologist yesterday, something to the effect many houses on the ocean will not be there in the next ten years or so. And it seems to be a consensus that these "freak storms" are not freakish anymore and they will become more common.

Dave Nye (the science guy) said he expects to see more of these north Atlantic hurricanes in the near future. Imagine the cost of making the entire Atlantic coast hurricane ready.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I fail to see what is so "freak" about this Storm. We've had many storms hit the East Coast, including New England. I believe one brushes every 5 years and plows right through every 20 years. The hurricane of '38 is still considered the deadliest, having killed about 700 people. Did NYC think it was immune?

I have complete passion for those affected. I just find it odd that so many think this was a trend of some kind. A new spot on the East Coast pulls the short straw all the time.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> I fail to see what is so "freak" about this Storm. We've had many storms hit the East Coast, including New England. I believe one brushes every 5 years and plows right through every 20 years. The hurricane of '38 is still considered the deadliest, having killed about 700 people. Did NYC think it was immune?
> 
> I have complete passion for those affected. I just find it odd that so many think this was a trend of some kind. A new spot on the East Coast pulls the short straw all the time.


I dunno, in this part of the country we had Irene last year, and Sandy exactly 13 months later. Not sure I recall a precedent here for two near-direct hits in consecutive years.

In a few years we'll have a better idea whether this is the start of a trend. Extrapolating weather observations to climate conclusions is always risky.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> I dunno, in this part of the country we had Irene last year, and Sandy exactly 13 months later. Not sure I recall a precedent here for two near-direct hits in consecutive years.
> 
> In a few years we'll have a better idea whether this is the start of a trend. Extrapolating weather observations to climate conclusions is always risky.


I agree, climate change requires a generation to measure, not a couple of random years.

My intuition might suggest the tracks are a bit more westerly, but tropical systems have been a threat out here routinely.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a noaa link. Click on the hurricane tab on upper right and zoom into the northeast. There have been dozens of them.

Historical Hurricane Tracks


----------



## 2d Wind (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

Calliope Girl was hauled before the storm and I debated whether or not that was the right move. As it turned out, she came through without a scratch, which is more than I can say for my other possessions. Had 6 trees down on my property (only a third of an acre in suburbia), including one that came through my roof and left a hole the size of a skylight as well as about half a dozen smaller ones. Thankfully, nobody was hurt.

When I got out in the morning, I was sure the boat was history. She was beam to for an Easterly blow and it wouldn't shock me if the gusts that destroyed my trees were pushing 90. It was a tough trip down to Manhasset Bay, but it turned out she was fine. While there was damage in Manhasset Bay, it was nothing like the pictures I've seen of Raritan, etc., where the boats got pummeled. Oh yeah, 8 days later and still no power. Passed about a dozen bucket trucks this evening, parked in a parking lot with nobody around. Where are you LIPA????


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hang in there plumb. Glad to hear that you guys are okay.


----------

